# Cement expert needed please !



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

I just bought some cement to start a DIY aragocrete type rock project. 
The bag just says " Type10(GU)/type 1" , General use cement.
The guy at the hardware store told me that's what he gets when he order Portland cement... but it doesn't say "Portland cement" on the bag...
As this is for my new reef tank project and I really want "pure Portland cement", with this info, could anyone tell me if it's the right one to use ?
Thanks, looking forward to begin !


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

No idea ?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

How about this?

http://www.federalwhitecement.com/default.htm

What you ordered is gray portland. it works the same as the white portland but makes dark rock that does not look nearly as white.


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Mcdaphnia.
My question was more about the type than the color... I knew the one I bought is gray (easier to find in my area) and that's OK. I am just not sure if the type 10(GU) is OK since types 1 or 2 are usually used... ?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

We might as well blame this one on Napoleon. I think he came up with the idea of new metric measures and calendars for whatever political reason it served him at the time. Type 10GU seems to be unique to Canada and would be Type 1 somewhere else. Once in a while I see a Canadian driver confused by our 65MPH speed signs and they either go under 35 MPH on a super highway or get as close to 120 MPH as their car will let them. But they catch on fast.

If you are making reef rocks, it is worth it to use the white portland. The results will look much closer to the rock colors of real reef rock, and since the manmade rock takes much longer to get covered with coralline, you will have the dark gray (or is it grey) to look at for a long time. In a rift lake tank, the rock will quickly get covered with a layer of green algae so it's not as critical.


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks again !
Just finally talked to a sales rep. today and he came up with the same answer. Type 10(GU) here= type 1 in the States... But he told me that type 1,2,3,... in the States were the equivalent of type 10,20,30,... pretty much every where else.... as for the mph in the States and the kph in almost all the other countries !!! Sounded like we could blame this one on Uncle Sam  :lol: 
Just kidding of course, thanks McDaphnia :thumb:
As for the white cement, I will try to get a hold of some... not sure around here....


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Martin, there is a brickyard about 1 km from my house that sells white portland cement. You can buy it in (I think) 60 or 70 lb bags. Maybe a bit of a drive for you, but I'm sure you come to town from time to time :lol:. If I can find the name & address I'll PM it to you.


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Paul, would sure be nice of you ! Yes, every HillBilly has to go to town once in a while ! :lol:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

flynn said:


> ... as for the mph in the States and the kph in almost all the other countries !!! Sounded like we could blame this one on Uncle Sam  :lol:
> Just kidding of course, thanks McDaphnia :thumb:
> ....


 I meant it a little tongue in cheek too, but there is some truth to Napoleon being involved. The decimal (metric) measurement system and especially the decimal calendar with ten days in a week (No Sundays) made it easier for the French Empire to weaken the influence of the church, and "incidentally" liberate church financial assets. Ironically Thomas Jefferson proposed a metric system to be adopted by the US, which would have been the only country using the metric system. Louis XVI started studies of a metric system. The US was the first country to adopt a decimal currency and France became the first to adopt the metric measurement sytem. And last year, the US "metrified" the Moon. http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2007 ... list864576


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

So, just what is the speed limit on the moon (in kph)? :lol:

(edit: all kidding aside, those are interesting historical tidbits).


----------



## flynn (Dec 20, 2005)

:thumb:


----------

